# Scalloping suggestions



## clairol (May 16, 2013)

Planning the annual trip to catch some scallops this summer.  We have been to Keaton Beach and Steinhatchee in the past, but I would like to see if anyone would recommend a new place to try.  We will have a large group, 10-12 teens and adults.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DAWG FAN (May 16, 2013)

Port St. Joe is great.


----------



## tjchurch (May 16, 2013)

DAWG FAN said:


> Port St. Joe is great.



  Yep, I agree.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (May 16, 2013)

No denying PSJ is an awesome place..But check out Crystal river/Homosassa area.The beauty of that part of the coast is you can snorkel in freshwater springs or take a 15 minute boat ride out to the gulf for scalloping and fishing,or fish on the way out..Scallops tend to be a bit bigger there also.If you do go check out the fish bowl at homossasa state park.


----------



## twtabb (May 17, 2013)

Anyone seen a report for this year?


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (May 18, 2013)

My first time scalloping was near Keaton beach, but my rest of the time just because it is close is Crystal River Homosassa. Everytime we go out we always limit out, but like Saltwatercowboy said there is Springs that you can take your boat up to once your done and cool down. You might even get lucky and be able to swim with the Manatees in Three Sisters. Great place and inexpensive to stay, plus the fishing is great there. Good Luck!


----------



## Capt Brandon (May 18, 2013)

Port St Joe had a bad year for Scallops last year. Hopefully, we'll bounce back this year. 

The FWC hasn't released their report yet, but it will be posted here:

http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/mollusc/bay-scallops/season/


----------



## pottydoc (May 19, 2013)

Another vote for the Homosassa/Crystal River area. If you want a hotel/dock space, etc for the first couple of weeks, you better start looking right now, though. I expect it will be hard to find anyplace. A little further down the coast (20 miles) is Bayport and Hernando Beach. Both of them have been really good the last two years. Probably be a lot easier to find a place to stay around there. Spring Hill is the same area, but not on the water.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 19, 2013)

St Marks has been better than Keaton the last couple of years. Big meats in the scallops. No matter where you go you find the right mix of grass you will find scallops. Search some my scallop posts, I posted pics of what your looking for.


----------



## blindhog (May 20, 2013)

Stay away from St Marks!  Sharks!!


----------



## slingblade625 (May 20, 2013)

We were at Keaton beach fished 3 days an seen an caught a lot of sharks we see some 6' sharks in 2' of water.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 31, 2013)

blindhog said:


> Stay away from St Marks!  Sharks!!


Your not afraid of a little old shark, are you?


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY (Jun 3, 2013)

Capt Brandon said:


> Port St Joe had a bad year for Scallops last year. Hopefully, we'll bounce back this year.
> 
> The FWC hasn't released their report yet, but it will be posted here:
> 
> http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/mollusc/bay-scallops/season/


This is the best advice, different locations are better certain years. Last season Steinhatchee was horrible and Crystal River was better. Year before we limited out quickly in Steinhatchee the last day of the season. Don't think that because one place was good last year it'll be the best this year.



> Stay away from St Marks! Sharks!!


 It's your decision, but I've seen sharks while fishing and scalloping in all the common scalloping areas except St. Joesph Bay (because I haven't been there).


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 3, 2013)

I saw some spearfishing this weekend and I hardly ever look down. They were decent sized shells also. Dekle will be better than KB and always has been at the beginning of the year. Sharks are a part of it, no reason to be scared of them. They wouldn't go for scallopers anyway, spearfishermen maybe. It's the one you never see that will get you anyway lol


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jun 3, 2013)

The only place ive ever gone is Keaton, but I have heard  that Homosassa and the Crystal River are fantastic. Oh and just last friday I saw a 10 foot long bull shark in waist deep water, not a hundred yards from shore. Just sayin


----------



## fireant21 (Jun 7, 2013)

St joe bay is full of tiger sharks up to 20 feet long. No need to go there.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope Tropical Storm Andrea didn't mess it up. We really needed the rain though.


----------

